# The Ultimate® Guide to Play Games on an R4 Clone



## Evo.lve (Feb 17, 2011)

You Will Need:

Your R4 Clone
Sulphuric acid
A bowl
A cup of sugar
A hammer
[/p]

*Step 1.*[/p]
Place R4 clone on table.

*Step 2.*[/p]
Pour about 100mL of sulphuric acid into a bowl. Place aside.

*Step 3.*[/p]
Grasp hammer firmly, and bring down onto R4 clone.

*Step 4.*[/p]
Scoop up all of the bits and throw into sulphuric acid.

*Step 5.*[/p]
After the remnants of the R4 have melted, pour the sulphuric acid into a bowl of sugar. Set aside.

*Step 6.*[/p]
Set your hospital and poisons information numbers to speed dial.

*Step 7.*[/p]
Order a real cart.

*Step 8.*[/p]
See that big black thing coming out of your sugar? It's a brand new type of candy. Congratulations, you can be one of the first to try it!!! Eat.

*Step 9.*[/p]
If still alive, wait for real cart to arrive.

*Step 10.*[/p]
When cart arrives, jump in glee.

*Step 11.*[/p]
Remember when you were told to put your hospital and poisons information on speed dial? You should probably call them now.

*Step 12.*[/p]
Die from your own idiocy.

*Remember!!!*[/p]

Always keep the R4 clone firmly on the table. Missing the R4 may result in smashing a table. Not that you'd need it in the afterlife, if there is one.
Try not to look suspicious when ordering sulphuric acid. Pretend to be a school science teacher who wants to show his students some carbon.
Wear some bulletproof armor and flame-retardant clothes. When it happens, you'll know why.

®The Ultimate® Guides Company 2011


----------



## Narayan (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, a very useful  guide. Thanks!
now i can easily play games on my R4 clone!


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 17, 2011)

W0W!1!!1!!1 iT rlllly w0rked  ma r4ultra2241IIIxI can n0w playy xb0x36o , pSp3 , psP2 , Psp1 PsP , NGP , GBA, c0mputerr and even ninted0 wII gamez. THANKS BUD!!!!1!!


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to ask, but what density of acid i should use?
I tried with 1.26 and with 1.72 and the smoke was not black.
Healp, please!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2011)

Under new regulations we can't order protective clothes that are labelled as fire-retardent now, as it's offensive to those with brain problems a neural disability learning difficulties educational setbacks. What would you suggest instead?


----------



## drewmerc (Feb 17, 2011)

i demand a refund on this guide as i squarely and firmly hit the r4 card but now i have a circle dimple with a cart shape indentation in the middle of my table


----------



## iMasaru (Feb 17, 2011)

will this work with a real cart aswell?


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 17, 2011)

I TRIED THIS WITH MY ACEKARD CLONE AND IT WORKS TOO YOU SHOULD TRY IT WITH OTHER CARDS AND SEE IF IT WORKS IT WORKS WITH ACEKARD JUST TRUAST ME IT WORKS IT ALSO WORKS WITH THE LATEST VERSION OF AKAIO YAY ROMZ!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Ikki (Feb 17, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 17, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Under new regulations we can't order protective clothes that are labelled as fire-retardent now, as it's offensive to those with brain problems a neural disability learning difficulties educational setbacks. What would you suggest instead?



Ah, satire...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 17, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 18, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 18, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 18, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 19, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

I HAD A PR0BL3M WITH THE GUIDE.

MY TABLE GOT ALL GLITCHED AND STUFF AND NOW IT CANT PLAY "TABLE PRO 3"

p.s.

my r4 clone w0rkzz!!!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > C-C-C-Combo Breaker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 19, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> W0W!1!!1!!1 iT rlllly w0rked  ma r4ultra2241IIIxI can n0w playy xb0x36o , pSp3 , psP2 , Psp1 PsP , NGP , GBA, c0mputerr and even ninted0 wII gamez. THANKS BUD!!!!1!!


What that it? My RealR4 works with those plus,


Xb0X72o,PSp4,PsP3 , and 3Ds X1!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Ringo619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i haz DSTWO it roxxx so much i can plays wii hd 3d virtual reality it pnws i can haz avi pr0n in the bathroom


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Cuelhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What is that? That ugly thing?
(Yes, that's right, it's the naked mole rat.)
Come on y'all, let the girlies sing!
(Listen to the naked mole rap!)
Uh huh! What is that? That ugly thing?
(Yes, that's right, it's the naked mole rat.)
Hey, wait, I can't hear the girls sing!
(Listen to the naked mole rap!)

I heard'a Smartie Mart was havin' a sale on a hairless pink rodent with a long skinny tail.
(That's me!)
It seemed to be this good be a solution,
The perfect pet for my dad's sensitive constitution!
So the manager came to open the cage,
He said, "You know this pet's hairless?"
I said, "I couldn't care less!"
Handed him to me, said, "Be careful don't drop it, and do you want this cage?"
"No, i'll keep him in my pocket!"
(Yay-hay!)...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

>


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 20, 2011)

you're so beautiful, Sausage Head.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 20, 2011)

oh, it's this thread


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 20, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> you're so beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saus'd


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> oh, it's this sausage


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > oh, it's this sausage


This is my second favourite sausage,


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 21, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i56.tinypic.com/34810tw.png


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

wut?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 21, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ?


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 21, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ?


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 22, 2011)

WHAT THE FAWK! WHY SO MANY SAUSAGE HEADS!

btw, the guide is suckish, wrong and needs a video at that. I know a REAL way to make it so that you can play the R4 Clone!(can't add the video here since youtube didn't approve of it ._. )

Just replace R4 Clone in the guide with your Nintendo DS, DSLite or DSi and use uranium instead of sulphuric acid. Don't use a hammer for the NDS, NDSLite, Or NDSi as it is time consuming. Instead, use a drill-bit and open the DS. Start with the screen first as it's the weakest part of the DS.

After you've replaced that in the guide, BUY THE 3DS! NO IF'S, AN'S, OR...


Spoiler










I think this is borderline porno. I'll remove if you think so .


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 22, 2011)

5 pixels of nipnip.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 22, 2011)

maxlwin536 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FAWK! WHY SO MANY SAUSAGE HEADS!
> 
> btw, the guide is suckish, wrong and needs a video at that. I know a REAL way to make it so that you can play the R4 Clone!(can't add the video here since youtube didn't approve of it ._. )
> 
> Just replace R4 Clone in the guide with your Nintendo DS, DSLite or DSi and use uranium instead of sulphuric acid. Don't use a hammer for the NDS, NDSLite, Or NDSi as it is time consuming. Instead, use a drill-bit and open the DS. Start with the screen first as it's the weakest part of the DS.


Which screen first!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And 



Spoiler


----------



## Tux' (Feb 22, 2011)

This guide is awesome.



Spoiler: You would never guess
















Wow, 666th post... ?_?


----------



## lukecop80 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> 5 pixels of nipnip.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> maxlwin536 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any screen is fine. top or...



Spoiler


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

2 pixels of nipnip




shit


it was 1


----------

